# ok jim whats you goal for this year



## hardwatergrampa (Feb 13, 2009)

i see we broke the 1000 mark jim what is your goal for new members this year


----------



## Jim (Feb 13, 2009)

When I started the site my goal was 300 members in 3 years or I shut it down.  

I am hoping for 2000 members by November 29, 2009. [-o<


----------



## ben2go (Feb 13, 2009)

That seems a little high to me.What's the stats from the previous years?


----------



## Jim (Feb 13, 2009)

ben2go said:


> That seems a little high to me.What's the stats from the previous years?



You must think positive! :mrgreen:


----------



## russ010 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think it's acheivable - I post links to this site on other forums I visit..


----------



## hardwatergrampa (Feb 13, 2009)

i would it just might happen seems like more people staying home then going out and the site did good last year ok heres the plan every member must get 1 new person to join the site this year that would put jim over the top ok ready set go


----------



## KMixson (Feb 13, 2009)

ben2go said:


> That seems a little high to me.What's the stats from the previous years?



As more members join the rate of growth will increase faster and faster. If you can hit 2000 by November of this year, You may be able to hit 4000 by November 2010. Also, as more join the big buck sponsors will be more interested in coming on board making it grow faster also. It can be done.


----------



## ben2go (Feb 13, 2009)

KMixson said:


> ben2go said:
> 
> 
> > That seems a little high to me.What's the stats from the previous years?
> ...




Yea,I understand that.It's kinda like a pyramid thing.1 person tells 3 friends,those 3 tells 3 each,and it snow balls from there.


----------



## Andy (Feb 13, 2009)

I tell everyone I see about it, I can't twist their arm to check it out. It's their loss if they don't stop by.
Couldn't ask for a better bunch of people.


----------



## ben2go (Feb 13, 2009)

Andy said:


> I tell everyone I see about it, I can't twist their arm to check it out. It's their loss if they don't stop by.
> Couldn't ask for a better bunch of people.




I 2nd that.


----------



## Popeye (Feb 13, 2009)

Jim said:


> ben2go said:
> 
> 
> > That seems a little high to me.What's the stats from the previous years?
> ...



Okay, I'm positive that seems a little high to me. :lol:


----------



## shamoo (Feb 13, 2009)

We can do it!!!! =D>


----------



## FishingBuds (Feb 13, 2009)

My pick is 978  

Oh, I thought it was a contest:lol: 

OK I predict 1009 members by Nov. 2009 8) beat that :mrgreen:


----------



## Jim (Feb 13, 2009)

FishingBuds said:


> My pick is 978
> 
> Oh, I thought it was a contest:lol:
> 
> OK I predict 1009 members by Nov. 2009 8) beat that :mrgreen:



:LOL2:


----------



## hardwatergrampa (Feb 14, 2009)

were off to a good start only 945 more to go 8)


----------



## hardwatergrampa (Feb 15, 2009)

i think were down to 938 and counting


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 16, 2009)

This a great thread - *who has signed up a new member?*


----------



## hardwatergrampa (Feb 16, 2009)

iam working on a couple guys they should be getting on bord shortly 

ps capt how come you didnt catch my spelling on the title


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 16, 2009)

hardwatergrampa said:


> iam working on a couple guys they should be getting on bord shortly
> 
> ps capt how come you didnt catch my spelling on the title




[-X I noticed - that is just part of your charm


----------



## hardwatergrampa (Feb 16, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> hardwatergrampa said:
> 
> 
> > iam working on a couple guys they should be getting on bord shortly
> ...


thats not what the wife says lets see now you need to put a peroid here  this should be a capital thats ie not ei ect,ect ect,


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 16, 2009)

hardwatergrampa said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > hardwatergrampa said:
> ...




Sounds like a reason to . . . . . . . . . . . GO FISHING!


----------



## hardwatergrampa (Feb 16, 2009)

funny you should say that grandson just got up and says grampa are we going fishing you said if i was good you would take me today now i couldnt break a promise to a little boy could I now all he has to do is get grammy to say ok  so he has to assk grammy if he can go :twisted:


----------



## Popeye (Feb 16, 2009)

hardwatergrampa said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > hardwatergrampa said:
> ...



If your wife is like mine she spell checks me as I type. I can not type and look at the monitor at the same time so occasionally errors appear and stay a while. Generally I type my posts and copy and paste them in Word to spell check if there is no spell checker feature on the forum. My wife would have pointed out that Period is spelled i before o and not o before i too. :lol:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 16, 2009)

Firefox has a spell check feature 8)


----------



## hardwatergrampa (Feb 16, 2009)

grammy said ok see ya   =D>


----------



## hardwatergrampa (Feb 16, 2009)

i think we are at 931 and counting


----------



## hardwatergrampa (Feb 18, 2009)

24 more and were 1/12 th of the way to jims goal 8)


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 18, 2009)

hardwatergrampa said:


> 24 more and were 1/12 th of the way to jims goal 8)



Not just Jim's goal - it is everyone's goal

*
mine is to get over 3,000 by 12/31/09!*


----------



## hardwatergrampa (Feb 18, 2009)

ok our goal  the little red caboose said i can do it i can do it=we can do it


----------



## Jim (Feb 18, 2009)

I would rather have less members if the quality stays the same as it is. :beer:


----------



## hardwatergrampa (Feb 18, 2009)

i would have to agree some of the other sites are nothing but bull


----------



## mbkustom (Feb 18, 2009)

I have been overlooking Hardwatergrampas shoulder at this site since this summer and I find this to be a very resourceful site. I got ideas for my downriggers from here. So i just joined and will forward this to someother friends. Good luck with the goal.


----------



## Jim (Feb 18, 2009)

mbkustom said:


> I have been overlooking Hardwatergrampas shoulder at this site since this summer and I find this to be a very resourceful site. I got ideas for my downriggers from here. So i just joined and will forward this to someother friends. Good luck with the goal.



:WELCOME:

Thanks for joining! :beer:


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 18, 2009)

Welcome Aboard! 8)


----------



## hardwatergrampa (Feb 19, 2009)

hey mike welcome its about time


----------



## FishingBuds (Feb 19, 2009)

welcome aboard mate


----------



## hardwatergrampa (Feb 23, 2009)

not bad for the month 890 to go


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks to Hardwatergrampa for getting a new member - who else is gonna do that?


----------



## Jim (Feb 24, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> Thanks to Hardwatergrampa for getting a new member - who else is gonna do that?



:LOL2:


----------



## hardwatergrampa (Mar 3, 2009)

858 to go now when we get ther we all have to sign on line and have a cold 1 and if we dont get there well we dont have to worry about that now do we


----------



## arcountryboy (Mar 4, 2009)

Well, I've been lurkin around for almost a year, so, I figured I would go ahead and sign up.


----------



## Jim (Mar 4, 2009)

arcountryboy said:


> Well, I've been lurkin around for almost a year, so, I figured I would go ahead and sign up.




:WELCOME:

Thanks for joining! :beer:


----------



## hardwatergrampa (Mar 11, 2009)

new enrollment for this month is booming 811 to go we can doit doit doit doit


----------



## hardwatergrampa (Mar 18, 2009)

were growing only 785 to the goal of 2000


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 18, 2009)

hardwatergrampa said:



> were growing only 785 to the goal of 2000




=D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## ben2go (Mar 18, 2009)

arcountryboy said:


> Well, I've been lurkin around for almost a year, so, I figured I would go ahead and sign up.




:WELCOME:


----------



## hardwatergrampa (Apr 4, 2009)

we should break the 1300 mark by the end of the month lets go member fishing guys think i better get a tin boat sticker for my boat :wink:


----------



## Jim (Apr 4, 2009)

hardwatergrampa said:


> we should break the 1300 mark by the end of the month lets go member fishing guys think i better get a tin boat sticker for my boat :wink:



We were at 1296 yesterday, But I went back and deleted users who joined and have not logged on or posted over a year.


----------



## hardwatergrampa (Apr 4, 2009)

oh so thats what happened to the # [-X


----------



## Popeye (Apr 4, 2009)

hardwatergrampa said:


> oh so thats what happened to the # [-X



We now have 1265 members


----------



## KMixson (Jun 2, 2009)

I see were are at 1516 members as of June 2. We only have 484 to go to reach the goal of 2000.


----------



## hardwatergrampa (Jun 2, 2009)

thanks k mixon i was going to update last sunday but couldnt find the post


----------



## Jim (Jun 2, 2009)

KMixson said:


> I see were are at 1516 members as of June 2. We only have 484 to go to reach the goal of 2000.



:beer: \/


----------



## russ010 (Jun 2, 2009)

well we're moving on up (movin on up).. to the top (movin on up)... taken from the theme song to "the jeffersons"


----------



## Jim (Jun 2, 2009)

russ010 said:


> well we're moving on up (movin on up).. to the top (movin on up)... taken from the theme song to "the jeffersons"



Time for you to go fishing! :LOL2:


----------



## russ010 (Jun 2, 2009)

Jim said:


> russ010 said:
> 
> 
> > well we're moving on up (movin on up).. to the top (movin on up)... taken from the theme song to "the jeffersons"
> ...



tell me about it! It's been 2 days!


----------



## hardwatergrampa (Apr 14, 2018)

congrats Jim you have sure past your your goal


----------

